# Cats and babies?



## BigDogStudioX (Feb 7, 2011)

So me and my fiancée is trying for a baby AND we also want to add a cat or 2 to our household. But I vaguely remember someone talking about cats and babies under the same roof being a bad thing so I am wondering if anyone could be so kind to offer me some advice?

Thank you very much


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

There's always the risk of toxoplasmosis in the faeces etc. and considering cats get everywhere and babies put everything in their mouths etc...
In saying that, plenty of people manage it, but cats are very sharp, for the most part they don't tolerate being pulled about by careless children and may well use their claws. Just depends on how gentle you train a cat to be. There's always a risk though even if your kitty is the gentlest thing in the world. They have bad days too!


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Ive been told by my MIL my cat will smother my newborn, you get scabies of them, you name it!

However us 3 (me and sibs) grew up alongside cats and dogs with no issues. My father came home with a rottweiller puppy when I was 6 weeks old and was one of the best dogs we had, terrible people that they were 

Provided you are not leaving your baby alone with your cat I fail to see a problem. I also have a corner covered litter tray to keep enquirong hands and mouths out of it


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BigDogStudioX said:


> So me and my fiancée is trying for a baby AND we also want to add a cat or 2 to our household. But I vaguely remember someone talking about cats and babies under the same roof being a bad thing so I am wondering if anyone could be so kind to offer me some advice?
> 
> Thank you very much


I think its time this old wives tale was put to bed. *Cats do not smother babies in their sleep* Of course you need to be careful and probably kept the cat out of the babies room. Cots are cosy and cats like cosy beds.
Cat litter trays should not be cleaned by pregnant women or if they do they should use rubber gloves and use a cat-safe disinfectant.
I've posted this picture before so apologies to any who have already seen it 








This is my grandson (age 2 months in this picture) and one of my kittens.


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

That is a _fantastic_ picture, love it!

I don't have kids myself, but my nephew and niece who live ten mins away were born when my brother's cats were 8 and 10 - never an issue. Mind you, by then they were pretty aloof and didn't seem particularly interested in the babies - they are very gentle cats, too. I think this comes down a lot to the nature of your cats and your approach to hygiene...


----------



## troublecat (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello,

I've got three kids and when my eldest was born our cat was an old lady. I never had a problem with litter trays as we didn't have one but the same advice applies to gardening - wear gloves. Again I didn't have a problem with the cat jumping in the cot but I do know someone who found her cat in the Moses Basket.

One thing that is rarely talked about is that some new mums (me included) get quite unbelievably protecective of their babies, almost animal-like. My cat couldn't keep herself clean so I saw her as a threat to our baby, hence I wouldn't allow the cat anywhere near the rooms where she went. I realise that makes me sound hateful but I changed from being a card-carrying vegetarian Cats Protection activist to being this mad, irrational, baby-obsessed woman the second the she popped out. You might want to talk this through carefully with your fiancee.

The mad stage doesn't last forever if it does happen, but I had three kids in quick succession and decided it was unfair on the CAT to get one until the children were bigger, so I can give them proper attention and so that the kids understand about not following a cat around, playing when it doesn't want to, pulling its tail etc. I think the unwanted play issue is more difficult if you introduce a toddler to a cat rather than if a child had always had a cat around from babyhood, so maybe the best plans are either to get a cat before a baby comes or wait until at least pre-school. My youngest has started school and we've just got two rescue cats.

Which brings me onto...are you sure you want two? Our rescues are not egtting on and I'm unwell and struggling to sort it. From the reading I've done over the past week or so I've gathered that cats who do get on can suddenly turn on each other when they get upset by change, and a new baby might be one reason that cats feel unbalanced. You might find it easier to integrate a baby with one cat rather than two or more, just because you can't predict how they will react to the baby. It is unbelievable how knackering newborns are and you will not want to be dealing with fighting cats at the same time as night feeds and washing endless vests and babygrows.

Now someone will come along and tell; me I'm talking rubbish.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I think that I wouldn't go for kittens if you are trying for baby and planning on getting cats at same time. I mean if you get the cats now then you have 9 months. 

I have two kittens and they are brothers but even at 8 months they have no off switch, they run up and down all day and all night play fighting. I can't have them lie on my bed at night because they only sit still for about 10 minutes and then try and play by hiding under the curtains then one gets a claw stuck in the curtains ...

I have to shut them downstairs at night or else they cry outside my bedroom door and they've started figuring out how to climb up the doors, I think they will figure out the door handles and then I'm doomed. 

My best friend who has 4 kids and 2 4 month old kittens says that the kittens are harder work than the kids ever were 

There are lots of rewards of having kids and animals I'd just make sure the cats are settled before you have the baby or you have the baby into a routine before introducing the cats.


----------



## BigDogStudioX (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you all for amazing replies! 

Yea one can not really get a straight forward answer on this. 
Maybe we should wait until we do the next pregnancy test. 
Then take it from there


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

HI, 

Just wanted to add that my children are almost 5 and 2. we got our 2 kittens in august last year and they have overall been fantastic with the children, although thinking about it i dont think i would have got them at the same time as trying for a baby. Simply because of the work involved with both and the attention that both needs!!
I fully understand that children and babies do get on, although (and please correct me someone if i am wrong) isnt there always a risk if the kittens feel the home is their teritory and then a new baby is bought in?
a friend of mine had a cat for years, and when she had her son she must have felt excluded, if the baby cried then so would the cat, until one day my friend was taking her son to bed, when the cat ran up the stairs first and weed all over the babys bed! obviously marking territory. Very clever cat to do it right infront of my friend!!

Whatever you do though, i wish you lots of luck and hope all goes well. (thats with trying for a baby and the kitten!)


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

A friend of mine has a beautiful ginger mog and a newborn (both stunning). Her midwife (who loves cats) said that as long as they arent left unsupervised, both should be fine. Usual rules about litter trays (gloves etc) but the midwife also suggested that if you buy the baby something (a pram, toy etc) let the cat check it out and smell it, then put the item in the babys room and shut the door. That way, the cat can tell whats going on. 

My MIL thinks we should be getting rid of the cats when I get pregnant - I can assure you now - we wont.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi, I'm new but have been lurking for a while without posting until I saw this thread. I just wanted to say that my children have so far survived to the age of 16 and 14, despite being brought up with cats from being babies! I already had Jimmy, Sophie and Norman when my children were born and although my mum also went on about the baby being smothered, I found that the cats were actually terrified of the baby when it was a tiny screaming thing and kept their distance (though they would jump in the cot to snuggle in the warm spot when the baby had been taken out) so the cat net she insisted I bought ended up at the charity shop! I also have some lovely photos of my cats cuddling up with my kids when they were toddlers. 

Jimmy, Sophie and Norman are sadly no longer with us, but for the last 6 years we have had a rescued tabby and 2 little Burmese brothers. They have all been great, especially the Burmese, who seem to think they are dogs rather than cats. Although my kids are older now they were super, so gentle and loving with children and still play in such an interactive way with them (wanting balls, socks, etc throwing to retrieve etc) then cuddling up with them when they settle down to watch tv or go to bed. 

Yes, there are hygiene measures, as mentioned above - especially with cat litter, but I got my other half to deal with it while I was pregnant (good excuse!!). Also, as soon as we found out they were available, ours have had 6 monthly anti-flea injections, mainly because the Burmese prefer to sleep DOWN the kids' beds, rather than on top!!

Although someone above mentioned not getting 2, we found that having the 2 brothers meant that when we didn't have time to play with them they chased around with each other. Burmese are so active that if they hadn't had each other for stimulation and company they would have probably trashed the house!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

My son was 6 or 7 when I took in a stray cat. Since then I have a grandson and granddaughter three cats and one dog. No problem.

Two of my cats were kittens when our grandson was about a year old. I have a dog crate I put them in when our grandson came round. It kept the kittens safe and our grandson safe. As the cat have grown so has our grandson, no problems.

As a rule of thumb all pets and children need to be supervised.


----------



## mycatroxy (Jan 5, 2011)

i was 2 months pregnant when we got roxy she is our first cat as i wanted her to get to no us and my older children who are now 2, 4, and 6 and we now have a 7month old. before the baby came so we could set the boundries with her, she slept in the kitchen at night up until after the baby was born and she has not once gone near the baby or his bed. and she is so gentle with the other children because she has grown up with them. so in my experience it was a good time to get a pet.


----------

